# Side Glass is floating



## kirehajba (Jul 4, 2021)

Hey guys!

I just got my new rimless aquarium with dimensions:
160 x 60(h) x 70, glass thickness 15mm.

However, one of the long-side glasses is floating, for 2mm and not touching the base 
Also, there are few bubbles on 2 sides of the glass (especially the floating one)
The aquarium is huge so I don't want to take any risks here.

Any thoughts are very welcome


----------



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

If it’s fully sealed no damage on silicone I wouldn’t stress at all especially on a smaller tank no worries


----------



## fishbc (Mar 6, 2021)

structurally im sure it will be fine; but if the option is there to exchange it, personally, I would do that just for peace of mind (and aesthetics)


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

only one that concerns me is the far right picture. I would still use it though


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I would replace it if possible


----------



## Arthur11 (Jul 13, 2021)

Ensure that the corners are properly sealed. They should not also move even when you force them to. Ideally, the tank should feel like it was made from one pane of glass and when you hold it in your arms, it feels like one solid piece of plastic. It should make you feel safe as if you are holding one huge piece of plastic.


----------

